# shampoo recommendations



## Megora

Dry shampoo and some of the sprays out there are bad for the coat. You get a lot of build up which is just gross.... 

If bathing every week - try to get a better quality shampoo than what is sold in most pet stores. Means buying a shampoo that's going to cost about $20-30, but it typically is better quality than much of what is sold in your more specialized petstores and WAY BETTER quality than what is sold at Petsmart and Petco.

You're looking at brands like Pure Paws, All Systems, etc. 

A cheaper alternative which I've used and like is Cowboy Magic which you can buy at a tack store nearby. A quart should cost you about $10-15 in most places. It doesn't cause a lot of buildup. Actually is one of the shampoos out there which people can use. <= I've done it. LOL.


----------



## ArkansasGold

Megora said:


> You're looking at brands like Pure Paws, All Systems, etc.


My breeder recommends Pure Paws to all of her puppy people. I haven't used it yet, but I am planning on switching when I run out of the shampoo I have right now.


----------



## acetheretriever

Do you have a specific link for the cowboy magic one? Lots of options come up when I search it


----------



## Megora

https://www.amazon.com/Cowboy-Magic...8&qid=1515538307&sr=8-3&keywords=cowboy+magic


----------



## nolefan

Don't laugh, but plenty of groomers/Golden people I know use Pantene on their dogs, so I tried it because I was at the grocery store, pushing my budget that week. No kidding, it is amazing. I honestly don't wash my Golden much at all, she swims and dries off, good to go. Occasionally I bathe my collie if he gets dirty and the Pantene kept him smelling 'fresh' and residue free for close to 2 weeks. I used the 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## Atis

I used Tresseme shampoo and conditioner for years with no trouble at all. There are honestly many people who argue that it may not be a good idea because of concerns of ph levels being too different between human and pet shampoos. I work at a premium cosmetics manufacturer and asked a chemist here what his thoughts where regarding that concern. He said he had no concerns at all about using human shampoo on his dogs. He asked me if I ever experienced skin irritation or dryness when washing the dogs with pet shampoo since that would be the result of exposure to an off ph level. I asked him what he used himself and he named a pet brand, I don't remember which one. His explanation for not practicing what he just stated was that his wife didn't agree with him therefore they must use a pet shampoo in their home. I asked what she does for a living. He shrugged his shoulders and said accountant. But is was easier to just use the pet shampoo than to argue the point.  Good answer I'm sure they have a good marriage. At this time I am using Original Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner and am very happy with the way they look and smell. The fact that Mane and Tail has been marketing their products with good reviews for years as being safe for animal and human use supports this position as well.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I've used Best Shot products and really like them, but I've recently fallen in love with a product I started using on my horses a few years ago. Tried it on my dog once and can't wait to use up the last of my Best Shot and start using this instead! Its called Trophy Line Manely Long Hair. They have a shampoo, conditioner, and detangler. You can also mix the conditioner and water to make what they call Hydrate 24 which is basically a dry shampoo, but doesn't leave a bunch of nasty residue build up and stuff in the hair. Its not available in very many tack stores, so I always order it online or I have also purchased it at a couple horse fairs where they had a booth. manelylonghair.com If you like them on fb, they often have coupon codes for $2 off an order, just fyi.


----------



## daveven

I just used the Lavender Dog Shampoo. Smells good and has the calming effect that Lavender scent induces. I spray some on his collar every morning. Was recommended by a Vet.


----------



## Altairss

I like All Systems Super Cleaning Conditioning Shampoo, haven't used pure paws but hear good things. I also have Sno Show but I don't know as I would use that one weekly. One of my breeders favorites is the natural groomer line she uses and recommends the High Yield 32 Concentrated Shampoo but they offer Fresh Coat All Purpose Shampoo which can be used as often as you like I am ordering one of each of the natural groomer products to try.


----------



## DevWind

Ive always used Fresh n Clean. Scent lasts for a long time. Even after swimming in ponds.


----------



## Rilelen

I really like Isle of Dogs, but YMMV.


----------



## Christen113

I tried Pure Paws H2O for the first time recently and really like it. Smells good and leaves them feeling really soft with a subtle scent. That said, unless you get lucky with a promo, it's really pretty pricey. I think it's great for hydrating and every day use. For showing, I think it leaves the coat pretty soft. 

All Systems #1 is good, and seems to leave them with a correct texture. Much less expensive-available on Amazon. 

I also love the Isle of Dogs shampoos and they've got quite a range of prices. They've got some roughly $7 shampoos on Amazon that I love--Oatmeal and the Puppy Tearless. Can't beat the price, I love the smell and they're left feeling nice and soft. 

I also loved the way my dog felt and looked with this shampoo. Correct texture, great ingredients, part of the proceeds go to canine cancer research and it was formulated by one of the best handlers around, Janice Hayes: Shampoo

I've got a huge box of every shampoo you can imagine and these are my current favorites.


----------

